# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  *گم کردن اصل ریز نمرات پیش دانشگاهی *مهم*

## Dr.Moein

سلام دوستان من اصل ریز نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو گم کردم ،،برای ثبت نام دانشگاه الزامی هست؟؟ اگه الزامی هست مدرسه دوباره برام چاپ میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## gezero

الزامی نیست
چاپ میکنه

----------


## alikingboy

بله ریز نمرات لازمه برا ثبته نام ، مدرسه هم مشکلی نداره صد دف براتون کپی میزنه، کپی هم نزد اصله ریز نمراتتون تو پروندتون هست که میتونید خودتون کپی بزنید از روش

----------


## Dr.Moein

یعنی دانشگاه برای ثبت نام نمیخواد؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> بله ریز نمرات لازمه برا ثبته نام ، مدرسه هم مشکلی نداره صد دف براتون کپی میزنه، کپی هم نزد اصله ریز نمراتتون تو پروندتون هست که میتونید خودتون کپی بزنید از روش


کپی رو دارم اصلشو ندارم با کپی قبول میکنن؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

کپی رو قبول میکنن؟؟؟

----------


## alikingboy

> کپی رو دارم اصلشو ندارم با کپی قبول میکنن؟؟


خوب پروندتون رو که میگیرید اصله ریز نمرات توشه، همونو تحویل دانشگاه میدید کپیشم برا خودتون نگه دارید شاید یه جا بدرتون خوردن

----------


## Dr.Moein

> خوب پروندتون رو که میگیرید اصله ریز نمرات توشه، همونو تحویل دانشگاه میدید کپیشم برا خودتون نگه دارید شاید یه جا بدرتون خوردن


*اصلشو گم کردم کپی رو قبول میکنه دانشگاه؟؟*

----------


## alikingboy

عجب  :Yahoo (21):   دوسته عزیز برایه ثبته نام شما پروندتون رو از مدرسه به طور کامل میگیرید تویه اون پروندتون اصله همه چیز هست همونو میدی دانشگاه هرچی مدرسه به شما داده صرفا جهته اطلاع از وضعیت شما بوده گم کردی مهم نیست اصلش تو پروندت موجوده و کپی قبول نمیکنن

----------


## Dr.Moein

> عجب   دوسته عزیز برایه ثبته نام شما پروندتون رو از مدرسه به طور کامل میگیرید تویه اون پروندتون اصله همه چیز هست همونو میدی دانشگاه هرچی مدرسه به شما داده صرفا جهته اطلاع از وضعیت شما بوده گم کردی مهم نیست اصلش تو پروندت موجوده و کپی قبول نمیکنن


میدونم دوست عزیز که اصلش تو پرونده هست من پرونده رو از مدرسه گرفتم و همون اصل ریز نمرات که تو پرونده بود رو* گم کردم* حالا دوباره مدرسه چاپ میکنه برام؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> میدونم دوست عزیز که اصلش تو پرونده هست من پرونده رو از مدرسه گرفتم و همون اصل ریز نمرات که تو پرونده بود رو* گم کردم* حالا دوباره مدرسه چاپ میکنه برام؟؟؟


چی شد کسی نمیدونه؟؟

----------


## MeisteR

تنها فرق کپی و اصل تو مهر و امضاس 
برو پیش دفتردار مدرستون بگو ی لیست ریز نمرات چاپ کنه بعد ببرش پیش مدیر تا برات مهر و امضاش کنه

----------


## alikingboy

> میدونم دوست عزیز که اصلش تو پرونده هست من پرونده رو از مدرسه گرفتم و همون اصل ریز نمرات که تو پرونده بود رو* گم کردم* حالا دوباره مدرسه چاپ میکنه برام؟؟؟


آره مشکلی نداره صد دفعه برات چاپ میکنن

----------

